# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal

## suryafit

Salam kenal master-master koi mania... Saya surya dari semarang... Semoga koi kita semua sehat selalu....

----------


## bambang haryo

salam kenal oom surya.. saya juga dari semarang. dimana di semarangnya?

----------


## david_pupu

salam kenal om welcome to kois, foto kolamnya dong dishare dsini hehehehe

----------

